
Scientists 'may have crossed ethical line' in growing human brains - onemoresoop
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/oct/21/scientists-may-have-crossed-ethical-line-in-growing-human-brains
======
aiscapehumanity
Bioethics is in this case exceedingly silly. There is a necessity to cross the
line here as you may not go forward with understanding without growing that
spontaneous complex system. This is not to disregard concerns but you really
have to play with these systems to understand consciousness even. The future
bulk of sentiences of all kinds may benefit from the new experimental paradigm
here. Reactionary bioethics is as detrimental to progress as its antithesis in
bad ethics.

